# 2016 SV AWD turns off by itself



## getback9 (Oct 21, 2016)

I have a 2016 SV AWD Rogue and it tried the AWD feature and if I press AutoLock it will stay on for a while and then turns off by itself. I heard that if the car senses that the road condition is fine it will turn off by itself. Is this true? Any had that experience in good or bad road conditions?

I also noticed the panel where you switch to Drive or Neutral after a while warms up and gets hot. Is this normal?


----------



## Barrell (Nov 18, 2016)

According to what I have read and the reviews I have seen on Youtube you're assumption is correct, it self disengages the lock mode after a few minutes. I have logged less than 15 miles on my 16 SLAWD so I can't really say yet as I haven't even engaged the lock mode on it. Running it in auto has a 60% front 40% rear traction bias according to a couple of reviews and what the dealer explained to me when we were discussing it.


----------

